# Atlas SEL Center Console Organizer



## jbuckles (Mar 11, 2018)

Has anyone found a center console organizer that fits\works for the Atlas SEL? Lots of room currently but just not really useful as a big single open space.

Thanks for any suggestions or links to some options you have found that work.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

jbuckles said:


> Has anyone found a center console organizer that fits\works for the Atlas SEL? Lots of room currently but just not really useful as a big single open space.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions or links to some options you have found that work.


Ali Baba, ebay and Amazon have an organizer that supposedly comes out of the Teramont... Apparently it takes some fitting to work in the Atlas. I think a user or two here have purchased one.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I bought one on ebay. It does need some trimming with a Dremel to get the latch to work. Mine doesn't sit as low to the rim of the bin as I would like. The console lid will require more effort to latch with the organizer in place. I would definitely recommend it, despite the minor flaws.

I also like the "cups" that go in the door handles.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

“Ditto.”

This thread has some links to organizers, a link to the cutting instructions to make one of the Teramont organizers for, and some other user reactions:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5001-VW-Model-Specific-Forums#/topics/8715809?page=2


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Meh. I'll just wait until they make one that correctly fits our U.S. Atlas. Agreed though, really needs one of these as that console is huge and the space can be better used.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> .....Agreed though, really needs one of these as that console is huge and the space can be better used.


So you would prefer they made it really small? Why is the organization of the space not the owner's issue?


----------



## jbuckles (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks Atlas123....can you re copy in the link? I tried to goto the link and it just drops me straight into the main forum page. I would be interested to read...especially the cutting instructions link you mentioned.

Thanks all.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Weird -- try this link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8715809-Teramont-Goodies-on-eBay

If that doesn't work, search for the "Teramont Goodies on eBay" thread in this subforum. 

Here's a review showing the "surgery" needed on Teramont console organizers:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R2YN1KDAQPODXR?ref_=glimp_1rv_cl


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> Meh. I'll just wait until they make one that correctly fits our U.S. Atlas.


I purchased from Amazon and used as is for a while...trimmed mine down this morning and it’s perfect now. I trimmed out 18mm width and 14mm depth.

Before...










After...


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

question for those of us with ATLASes and centre consoles 
has any one found that it is a oven after a long drive? everything i place in there is baked by the heat as well the interior is hot / warm to touch.. 
i keep my baby wipes in there, then enjoy hot wipes lol


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

AudiVW guy said:


> question for those of us with ATLASes and centre consoles
> has any one found that it is a oven after a long drive? everything i place in there is baked by the heat as well the interior is hot / warm to touch..
> i keep my baby wipes in there, then enjoy hot wipes lol


My wife just came back from a 50 mile drive and I measured 85F in the center console. Warm but not hot.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

bajan01 said:


> My wife just came back from a 50 mile drive and I measured 85F in the center console. Warm but not hot.


still that is pretty warm for a Glove Box dont you think ? i will measure mine and post.. i think mine is warmer.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

AudiVW guy said:


> still that is pretty warm for a Glove Box dont you think ? i will measure mine and post.. i think mine is warmer.


...but it’s closed and no A/C is getting in so to me that’s not hot at all.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Apologies for bumping an old thread, but it seemed foolish to start a new one.

I was just wondering if anyone has found a sliding console organizer? By that I mean, one that takes up 1/2 the space in the console so you essentially have a 2 layer storage box with access to both layers.

Thanks!

~Spritz


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Center Console Organizer*



KarstGeo said:


> Meh. I'll just wait until they make one that correctly fits our U.S. Atlas. Agreed though, really needs one of these as that console is huge and the space can be better used.


I purchased this one on Amazon and it fits very well - no problem with lid closing.

TW

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8PBVMP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

P.S. I don't have any affiliation with Amazon or this product, just found it to work well.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> I purchased this one on Amazon and it fits very well - no problem with lid closing.
> 
> TW
> 
> ...


I had the same one and I later ordered this one


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JH659L7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










They both fit good. If I find one that is a half of it that would be even better.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

Hfqkhal said:


> I had the same one and I later ordered this one
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JH659L7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


I assume both of these take up the entire top portion of the center console?

~Spritz


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> I assume both of these take up the entire top portion of the center console?
> 
> ~Spritz


Yes. To date I have not found one that only takes a part of it. I have been thinking of devising something that can be used to have lift with the arm rest or press to release it and leave in place when needed. Just need to find the time to look into it. I will at first try it with the older one and that succeeds then I will do so on the newer one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Center Console Night-Light*



Hfqkhal said:


> Yes. To date I have not found one that only takes a part of it. I have been thinking of devising something that can be used to have lift with the arm rest or press to release it and leave in place when needed. Just need to find the time to look into it. I will at first try it with the older one and that succeeds then I will do so on the newer one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what would also be really great? - a small glove box light in the center console - it's really dark in there at night. I've seen a few motion-sensing lights that can plug into the USB port that are rechargeable, but so far I haven't found one that wasn't way too bright.

TW

Example:

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0QFDR5WRC7VT2HY77F4H


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> You know what would also be really great? - a small glove box light in the center console - it's really dark in there at night. I've seen a few motion-sensing lights that can plug into the USB port that are rechargeable, but so far I haven't found one that wasn't way too bright.
> 
> TW
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea. I found something. 
https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...ocphy=9007575&hvtargid=pla-415929612842&psc=1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

@TWs/VW – LFOTPP

@Hfqkhal - VESUL

To both of you, do either of you have any issues getting the lid to click closed?

I had purchased one on Ali Express for a Terramont and didn't pay attention to that detail, so I did the saw and modify to make it close. But even with that, the lid still take a little extra "oompf" to close it. And at this point, I need to stop being cheap and spend another $20 to get a better one. But before I do, wanted to make sure that these won't create the same issue and close easily.

@Hfqkhal, was there an issue with the LFOTPP one that caused you to buy the VESUL one?

Thanks!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> @TWs/VW – LFOTPP
> 
> @Hfqkhal - VESUL
> 
> ...


No problem with either one at all. I liked the one with the Atlas on it more and the way it is divided. Plus the first one It was my mistake where I ordered the red trimmed one instead of the white which I took a black permanent marker to make the red go away. I also bought the door handle inserts which said teramont on the pad and I blacked out the teramont word on that too



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Center Console Night-Light*



Hfqkhal said:


> Not a bad idea. I found something.
> https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable...ocphy=9007575&hvtargid=pla-415929612842&psc=1
> 
> 
> ...


That one is definitely a good size; but like many I've seen, 3000k is about as bright as a 60W bulb - way too bright! But I'm still looking, perhaps even a retro fit might be possible...by someone way more talented then me however...

TW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> That one is definitely a good size; but like many I've seen, 3000k is about as bright as a 60W bulb - way too bright! But I'm still looking, perhaps even a retro fit might be possible...by someone way more talented then me however...
> 
> TW


 or may be buying an actual light assembly from VW or another car manufacturer and an on/off spring switch and run it to a power source. Again this would need to some handy work on our part. I think I might go that route if the other one is too bright.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> or may be buying an actual light assembly from VW or another car manufacturer and an on/off spring switch and run it to a power source. Again this would need to some handy work on our part. I think I might go that route if the other one is too bright.


That's exactly what I was thinking, some genuine VW parts and a little adaptation work would could be fantastic - I hope somebody volunteers their Atlas for this...we should start a new thread!

TW


----------

